# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Rabbits wanted. North Island only. $$ paid.

## GamePlan

Hi All,

I work for Game Plan Ltd. We are the only certified pest animal processor in the North Island.
We process into raw petfood only.
We have a plant in Whangarei.
We are looking to source rabbits, hares, possums and wallabies from the North Island.
We already work with hunters but can't get enough product.
We have regulations and guidelines that we have to abide by in sourcing product to ensure it is poison free- landowner needs to sign a poison use statement.
We are looking for hunters than can supply more than 100 rabbits/hares a week especially.
Rabbits/Hares need to have paunch removed in field and then frozen for us to pick up and process.
We pay a per kilo rate upon pick up.
Anyone keen?

PM me.
Only reliable, serious hunters please.

----------


## sakokid

thats a shit load of rabbits per week,

----------


## Neckshot

you would have to buy another chest freezer

----------


## Dundee

I'm serious,keen and a hunter how many you want and wheres your process plant?

----------


## Survy

> I'm serious,keen and a hunter how many you want and wheres your process plant?


Now who is going to deliver those eggs by April ?

----------


## Rushy

> I'm serious,keen and a hunter how many you want and wheres your process plant?


Take the boys out of school and put them to work on this Dundee or at least get them to put in four solid hours each night after they have done their homework.

----------


## Rushy

> Hi All,
> 
> I work for Game Plan Ltd. We are the only certified pest animal processor in the North Island.
> We process into raw petfood only.
> We have a plant in Whangarei.
> We are looking to source rabbits, hares, possums and wallabies from the North Island.
> We already work with hunters but can't get enough product.
> We have regulations and guidelines that we have to abide by in sourcing product to ensure it is poison free- landowner needs to sign a poison use statement.
> We are looking for hunters than can supply more than 100 rabbits/hares a week especially.
> ...


Welcome Game Plan.  I would have thought that a business like yours would have been better placed in Otago from a logistical point of view.  Sort of rabbit where the rabbits are.

----------


## GamePlan

> I'm serious,keen and a hunter how many you want and wheres your process plant?


We process in Whangarei, but we will uplift from anywhere in the North Island. We pay same per kilo rate for hares as rabbits.

----------


## GamePlan

> Welcome Game Plan.  I would have thought that a business like yours would have been better placed in Otago from a logistical point of view.  Sort of rabbit where the rabbits are.


Yes and No. Noone else doing it in North Island and we also do on farm slaughter of cows and horses in Northland. Too cold down there anyway.

----------


## GamePlan

> I'm serious,keen and a hunter how many you want and wheres your process plant?


Hi Dundee.
Plant is in Whangarei, but we will pick up from anywhere, within reason, in the North Island. Want as many as possible. PM for details if you keen. If the numbers are really big we can come to an arrangement for a freezer room onsite.

----------


## GamePlan

Hares and wallabies good too guys. Same rate per kilo for hares as rabbits. Higher per kilo rate for the Darma and Parma wallabies.

----------


## Wirehunt

I already see rules that are bent  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Rates?

----------


## PerazziSC3

pm sent. do you take goats or pigeons in large quantities?

----------


## GamePlan

> I already see rules that are bent 
> 
> Rates?


$2.50 a kilo. Animal needs to have paunch removed. And there is paperwork, but only a form to get the landowner to fill in. Have guys up this way that average 30 animals an hour, so it pays OK. Average rabbit is 800-900 grams.

----------


## GamePlan

> pm sent. do you take goats or pigeons in large quantities?


PM replied to. Can only take animals on the NZFSA registered list of pest animals and goats are not on there, which is a little stupid really...

----------


## Dundee

Holy crap that be $10.00 a hare,the ones down here can be up too 4kg. Whats your minimum pick up as we can store a few in a freezer till the minimum is reached?   "paunch" do you mean gutted?

----------


## P38

No good for round hare Gamplan  :Wink: 

I'd be lucky to see 10 rabbits in a year.

Seems the RCD got a good number of them and they haven't really bounced back yet.

I could get some wallabies .... does it matter if the backsteaks and rear wheels are already missing?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

might aswell leave the guts in to keep the weight up :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

When we was selling goats back in the day they would accidently get dripping wet before being dropped into the freezer.  :Wink:

----------


## Neckshot

like wet possum fluff!! and talking the ear off the buyer and distracting him.

----------


## Dundee

my bro use too sell frozen cow hides wrapped in bricks wasn't long till they stopped buying of him :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

or like the days when cockys got paid by weight in there vat, the tanker driver would look at the lcd screen and write the weight down then give them the docket take the milk and drive away..........then the cockys would take all the meal bags of the top of the vat :Thumbsup: i was told this story

----------


## Dundee

> or like the days when cockys got paid by weight in there vat, the tanker driver would look at the lcd screen and write the weight down then give them the docket take the milk and drive away..........then the cockys would take all the meal bags of the top of the vati was told this story



by who???????????? :36 1 53:

----------


## Bill999

when the forestry guys would get payed bullets by the goat tails they got pretty good at making them and splitting them to make one into two, then let them get abit stinky so the guy counting wouldnt look too close

----------


## GamePlan

> Holy crap that be $10.00 a hare,the ones down here can be up too 4kg. Whats your minimum pick up as we can store a few in a freezer till the minimum is reached?   "paunch" do you mean gutted?


Yeah mate, paunch removed means stomach and intestines removed....see the thread on 'new way of gutting rabbits'. Minimum pick up depends on location. Down your way it would be around 250kg. There are some rules that need to be followed though, but she's pretty basic really. Need to pick up to ensure bodies are not more than 10 weeks old to make sure meat is good. If you can do that then I'm keen to do business with you. Whack em in a wool sack and label them with date and area they were shot for traceability purposes and we will weigh them on pick up and pay you cash. PM me your phone number and I'll have a chat with you about the paperwork.

----------


## Survy

Would be neat if they had a drop off station running out of some hunting store drop what ya got and get some $$ for it, would be good way to teach the kids, but then there is over heads and blah blah blah...
Hey if anyone out in Auckland wanting extra shooter to help round up ...just work out my cut and I'm insky....

----------


## GamePlan

> No good for round hare Gamplan 
> 
> I'd be lucky to see 10 rabbits in a year.
> 
> Seems the RCD got a good number of them and they haven't really bounced back yet.
> 
> I could get some wallabies .... does it matter if the backsteaks and rear wheels are already missing? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Need them intact because that's what the MAF rules say....bummer.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Game plan.... Survy has got a good point.... have you concidered looking into putting freezers in the local hunting shops where people can drop off  smaller numbers to sell while they are getting amo etc. Thing it is also a great way to get the youngfellers keen on getting out there and shooting rabbits. then you could maybe do round trips to clean the freezers out every 10 weeks?????

----------


## Wirehunt

Jesus!  And I though the rabbits were thick down here. To get 30 an hour would mean they are around level 8-9 which is massive.....

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah mate, paunch removed means stomach and intestines removed....see the thread on 'new way of gutting rabbits'. Minimum pick up depends on location. Down your way it would be around 250kg. There are some rules that need to be followed though, but she's pretty basic really. Need to pick up to ensure bodies are not more than 10 weeks old to make sure meat is good. If you can do that then I'm keen to do business with you. Whack em in a wool sack and label them with date and area they were shot for traceability purposes and we will weigh them on pick up and pay you cash. PM me your phone number and I'll have a chat with you about the paperwork.


250 kgs thats a lot of animals

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jesus!  And I though the rabbits were thick down here. To get 30 an hour would mean they are around level 8-9 which is massive.....


2 mins max to shoot recover gut stash find new target constantly !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

That is not a man that is a machine

----------


## Wirehunt

That is someone with a massive amount of rabbits and they should be under notice  :Wink: 

I do know some guys that regularly _got_ 300+. But it didn t take that long to shoot out....

----------


## GamePlan

> Game plan.... Survy has got a good point.... have you concidered looking into putting freezers in the local hunting shops where people can drop off  smaller numbers to sell while they are getting amo etc. Thing it is also a great way to get the youngfellers keen on getting out there and shooting rabbits. then you could maybe do round trips to clean the freezers out every 10 weeks?????


Yeah mate, thought about it but not a good idea. Paperwork needs to filled out for each hunting area and I need a copy of the Hunter's gun license.
All I need is one young fella to cash in a poisoned animal and I'll be on Campbell Live for killing someone in Pauanui's $4,000 King Charles Spaniel....you get the drift.
I need reliable guys that won't cut corners. If it's a group of reliable guys and they stockpile in one freezer then that's fine.

Don't get too freaked on the paperwork guys, it's pretty basic really- 2 documents as follow:

http://www.foodsafety.govt.nz/elibra..._Completed.pdf

http://www.foodsafety.govt.nz/elibra...Describing.pdf

The Landowner Poison Use one is valid for 30 days after signing, which makes it easy.

----------


## GamePlan

> 250 kgs thats a lot of animals


Average rabbit 800-900 grams.
Average hare 3 kgs.

Not that many.
Guys up here on a good night are over 30 animals an hour.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Do you take carp?  Cats love fish....

----------


## Wirehunt

Clause 5.9.4 http://www.foodsafety.govt.nz/elibra...ood/part-2.pdf

As I said, some rules are being bent.

----------


## Survy

I think this falls into the all to hard category. I'll stick to shootin em, and portioning off the legs to throw into my freezer for cat food.

----------


## Dundee

Hare legs not cat food survy! get a decent cook and its as good as mutton.

----------


## Survy

> Hare legs not cat food survy! get a decent cook and its as good as mutton.


You offering to be my Gordon Ramsey ?

Actually I have stopped shooting hares, ever since I found out they don't have as much off spring vs mr rabbittI thought I would give them a bit of breathing space to bring their numbers up, but yep it was said to me hares much safer to eat...

----------

